# Offset trolling motor mount



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I’m thinking about offset mounting my trolling motor on my Maverick. Just wondering if using only two through bolts would be enough to keep it secure it? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t count on it, thrust will have leverage on them. I’d position it differently so you get 3 inside and one under the lip.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Check with Bob at Inshore Marine Specialties in Oakland Park, Fl. 754-265-7420. He may have installed one for Honson Lau (or call Honson directly at 786.298.1436). I seem to recall that the trolling motor on his HPX-V was offset, and I think the puck had been rounded off so it did not stick out from the deck. Looked really clean.


----------



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

They do that alot on the Eastcape boats. Check out there YouTubes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TrojanBob said:


> They do that alot on the Eastcape boats. Check out there YouTubes.


Yes but they use three thru bolts, two is a little weak especially in that location and application.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

12v or 24v? Mines a 12v and mounted offset, but I added a 3rd hole to the mount.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

With trolling motor that far of to the side of bow does it track weirdly or put extra stress on motor or mounting surfaces,looks like it might drag boat sideways some


----------



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

East Cape is where I got the idea from. I like the idea of adding a third bolt. 12 volt Water Bound. Yours looks like I was imagining it. Have you had any stress cracking in your gel coat? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

No to all in my experience, as mentioned EastCape has been doing it for quite some time. I much prefer the placement while stowed and using a fly rod 


Charles Hadley said:


> With trolling motor that far of to the side of bow does it track weirdly or put extra stress on motor or mounting surfaces,looks like it might drag boat sideways some


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

If you back drill into the gelcoat with a slightly bigger bit, it will help prevent cracking. 



wtrbugg21 said:


> East Cape is where I got the idea from. I like the idea of adding a third bolt. 12 volt Water Bound. Yours looks like I was imagining it. Have you had any stress cracking in your gel coat? Thanks everyone!


----------



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Great advice thanks again.


----------

